
These are the 10 most famous and successful forex traders in the world - mundus
http://masentrepreneur.com/en/these-are-the-10-most-famous-and-successful-forex-traders-in-the-world/
======
anngrant
Forex trading can be stressful. But if you work with a reliable forex broker
like mine [http://www.portexmarkets.com/](http://www.portexmarkets.com/) ,
then there is nothing to worry about. They have provided me with a demo
account to start with, quality advice when I moved to a live account and
update me on trading news every morning.

